# Summer Craft Show - advice?



## dixiedragon (Feb 5, 2016)

Doing a craft show this Memorial Day (end of May). Very excited! My mom and I are doing it together so we will have wood-turned items, quilted items, baskets and toiletries!

I was wondering, what types and flavors of lip balm do well? Is it worth it to make lip balms with some lip-safe mica for a little sparkle?

Scents for soap - I am wondering how important it is to be "seasonal". I have a Pumpkin Lager FO that I love. It's such a fall scent but people really like it!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 5, 2016)

How exciting!  I make a bunch of different lip balm. My best sellers are caramel, coconut, lemon and pink lemonade. 

I don't really do seasonal scents just for specific seasons. I kind of make what I like or want to try and see how it does. I have found that you just never know what is going to sell.  

It varies from show to show.  So, just take a variety and have fun!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 5, 2016)

*fingers crossed* I think I might do really well here - there are no other "consumables" being sold. Lot of ceramics, photos and art.


----------



## amd (Feb 5, 2016)

Good luck! I have my second show in March. I learned a lot the first show in Nov. My goal was that no one left my table without a business card and sample (I used silicone ice cube molds so they're a small sample). I used a small ziploc bag to put the card and sample in. (I think my bags are 2"x3" but don't quote me) I handed out around 80 cards and had 5 contacts after the show. It's not a great response rate but all 5 came back because of the sample that I "forced" them to take. Lol


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 8, 2016)

amd said:


> Good luck! I have my second show in March. I learned a lot the first show in Nov. My goal was that no one left my table without a business card and sample (I used silicone ice cube molds so they're a small sample). I used a small ziploc bag to put the card and sample in. (I think my bags are 2"x3" but don't quote me) I handed out around 80 cards and had 5 contacts after the show. It's not a great response rate but all 5 came back because of the sample that I "forced" them to take. Lol



That's a brilliant idea


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Feb 10, 2016)

I would bring the pumpkin soap, it's such a popular thing now. We had a limited edition pumpkin soap and I am going to end up probably bringing it back because so many people ask me for it year round. 

I also agree to bring as many different ones as you can because you never quite know who your market is going to be going in, and samples are always a hit for us. People like to be able to touch and smell the soaps before buying them.


----------



## Spice (Feb 10, 2016)

amd said:


> Good luck! I have my second show in March. I learned a lot the first show in Nov. My goal was that no one left my table without a business card and sample (I used silicone ice cube molds so they're a small sample). I used a small ziploc bag to put the card and sample in. (I think my bags are 2"x3" but don't quote me) I handed out around 80 cards and had 5 contacts after the show. It's not a great response rate but all 5 came back because of the sample that I "forced" them to take. Lol



I use these for my card and a small sample.
http://www.clearbags.com/2-11-16-x-3-9-16-crystal-clear-bags-69x91.html.
I was using these for wallet size photos that I was doing. Then I stopped doing the photography but had all of these bags left. When I started soaping, I remembered these little bags. I couldnt believe it was the perfect fit for my card.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 11, 2016)

I use glassine envelopes used by stamp collectors for my samples. They are almost the same size as a business card so I pop my sample in then staple the card on which seals the bag.

I found that people were wary and very resistant to taking samples directly from my stall. I had to walk away around the corner, then my samples went like hot cakes when I was just walking around the fair chatting to people. I think people, especially Brits are scared of hard pushy sellers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 11, 2016)

I use little zip bags from Michael's.  They hold my business card and my sample soap.


----------

